# Chick with double handicap



## Queenie (May 13, 2013)

I have a chick that hatched a couple of days ago with one foot that turns in and the other leg is splayed. I booted the foot and have attempted to hobble the legs. All she does is sit. Little if any attempts to try to move around. Maybe I'm not hobbling correctly. Could someone please show me an illustration to hobbling correctly? She's a Lt. Brahma. If this isn't corrected, she will soon become too large & will have to be put down.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A pic could prove helpful in giving you a hand. If the bone is twisted or the tendon is slipped there might not be much that can be done.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

When I had that happen , I put a paper towel on the brooder floor to give them a good grip. Since doing that I haven't had any splayed legs since. To correct the splayed legs I had , I just used a twist tie from a loaf of bread and attached it to one leg near the ankle then I put it on the other leg. The width I put the legs were about a 1/2 inch apart. After a few days they strengthened enough to take them off. It may take two people to do this depending on how wiggly the chick is. Also when putting it on the ankle, don't put it too tight to stop circulation but not loose enough to fall off.


----------



## Queenie (May 13, 2013)

I line the brooders with that plastic textured shelf liner. And this is the first time I have ever encountered splay leg. I suspect it may be because of the difficulty she had hatching. Thank you both for your help. But the little one passed away last night. I will keep all that in mind for future reference.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

sorry to say but this is one of the things tat can happen when you hatch in an incubator

most of the time we end up having to put the poor thing down


----------



## Queenie (May 13, 2013)

Piglett, I am so sorry that she died, but I'm glad that I didn't have to put her down. Prayerfully, this will be a rare occurrence.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Queenie said:


> Piglett, I am so sorry that she died, but I'm glad that I didn't have to put her down. Prayerfully, this will be a rare occurrence.


out of 100 chicks you may get 1 or 2 that have to be put down

i look at it like this

"it's my job to do what is best for them"

my feelings don't count

i will not stand by & watch an animal suffer!


----------

